# How to protect newborn bunnies from the boys?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The other day I am drenching our crab apple tree and notice these three little brown heads gasping for air. I felt so so bad. their eyes aren't even open. But they seem OK and huddled back in their nest. we went on line to see what to do and covered them with twigs to see if mom was came back and fed them at night (mom feeds them in the dark as not to let predators know where they are.) and she did.

So the question is, how do I keep the boys from them until they can run away? I thought of putting an x-pen around them with lifted a bit off the ground so mom could get in but not the boys...but the boys may become obsessed with it if we barrier it. So far they have not gone near them and we have stayed out with them, but it may be 4 weeks til they can fen for themselves and we want to be able to let the boys out.

Any thoughts?

We have baby robins on the other side of the garden... Missy's nursery this year. and not one puppy in the bunch. LOL.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think the x-pen is the best solutions. If you don't draw attention to the area, will the dogs go there? My two wouldn't care about the x-pen unless they smelled the mama rabbit.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sandi, the boys check out everything NEW in our yard. Then they forget about it. I was just wondering if they check out the xpen if they will smell the babies? Will the mama rabbit find the whole we leave for her, or will she get frustrated and abandon them?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a couple of weeks ago we discovered that we had a bunny nest in our back yard. We never would have noticed if it weren't for the mother feeding the babies when it was still light outside. The dogs didn't seem to notice the nest so we left it alone, not knowing what else to do. I haven't seen the mother bunny or the babies so I'm assuming that they hopped safely away. (I don't want to admit that we didn't know bunnies were kept in nests. The first time we say the mother in the yard with the babies we couldn't figure out how the babies disappeared. We even wondered if rabbits have pouches like kangaroos. We figured out the whole nest thing the following day).

We are on our second Robin's nest of the season too. We were all outside when the first babies took flight - right into our back yard. Of course Lilly went chasing a baby but the mother bird swooped down and scared Lilly away before we could grab her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't know about the nest either Karen. I thought that was what the rabbit hole was for... We're on our first robins nest but had a cardinal nest earlier. This really big baby was sitting on the edge of the nest last night... but looked way to big to be one of the ones that just hatched...could the first batch be helping out, or still looking for free worms? or maybe it is another kind of bird... Isn't nature grand? we have a pretty big yard, why do you think they nest close to the house? Yes the momma robin yells at us when we go to look. We have not seen momma rabbit nursing the babies yet.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

We have some wrought iron panels leaning on the side of the house. Last year a robin made her nest on the panels right outside our bedroom window (on the first floor). I have some great pics of the eggs and the different phases of the babies. I even caught a quick video of the mother feeding the babies. The strange thing is that another robin refurbished the same nest this year and used it. I didn't think they would do that. We have a small yard with empty lots on both sides so it is strange that they would choose to be in our yard, especially with the dogs.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

A mother rabbit made a nest in our Hav's fenced area. We have a big yard but she picked inside the fence. Unfortunately, my Holly and Duffy found the babies. I didn't know they were there until I saw my 2 with them. I tried to intervene, but it was too late.:Cry: It broke my heart. I had to have DH dispose of the babies. I know this is natural behavior, but it's still so sad.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had a robin's nest in a holly tree for the last three years. I believe it is the same robins. They just spruce up the nest and promptly lay their eggs. It is right beside my back door and they are used to me and don't fly as I go by.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

That is so sad! I don't understand why they choose the locations that they do. Our bunny nest was in the primary area where the dogs use to do their business, so the dog odor is pretty obvious.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happened in our yard too. The dogs found a nest and I had my foot over it, not knowing what it was and thinking they were eating poo. When I pulled my foot away the babies came running out! Scooter and Murphy both got one but they got away. Being the big baby I am, I was running faster than the bunnies because I thought they were rats and almost had a heart attack. 

They all survived as far as we know. I hope they don't come back though, scared me to death!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Now it appears there are 5 babies (breeding like rabbits?) one seems to be more bold and has started exploring a bit where the others are still snuggled in their nest. we have an x pen around the tree and open it at night when the boys are in for the night so the mamma does not freak out. so far she seems to be coming for them, as the materials we cover them with are moved and they sure are growing! So far the boys have not noticed them. Not sure what will happen once they start hopping around. From my research they are between 2 and 3 weeks old. Don't wish to Cash being a Lurcher Dog again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are absolutely precious, Missy!!! I wish we weren't going away this weekend... I'd ask to come over and take pictures. I bet by next week they'll be gone.

Just be careful once they start moving around. Last summer, we had some babies who started leaving the nest, but once they got out on the grass, if anything scared them they froze. I picked the first one up, thinking it was hurt, and it didn't move even when I picked it up. When i put it down, it scurried back into the garden. The same day, my son almost ran another one over with the lawn mower. Fortunately, he saw it in time and moved it out of the way. But if they will sit still and let a human pick them up, I don't think they will run from a dog either. 

It was only that one day... then they seemed to get it together and disappeared. It seemed to be like baby birds fledging... that first trip out of the nest is the most dangerous moment!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

P.S., I don't love the lurcher idea, but I love the picture... and it DOES look a little like Cash and his squirrel! (tell him to stick to stuffed squirrels!<g>)


----------

